# Sportsman vs Sea Hunt



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

Any insight on how these compare in the 21 foot cc area


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

might check 'the hull truth' forum. lotsa good info there


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

hull truth is a good starting point


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I fished in a 23 SeaHunt a few years ago. It fished big for its size.

This was the video I shot that day.


----------

